# Can you help



## Chloe101 (Sep 22, 2003)

Dear Peter
I am very new to the site, so bear with me. I''ll start at the beginning. Last year Sept 2002 I was told my FSH was too high at 21. I has the test repeated on the advice of my GP, and they came back at 3.5, 8, 7, 5.8.
I was told I am probably in early menopause and there was nothing that could be done. However with the new results i was able to have a cycle of ICSI. I was given 450u gonal F but only had 5 follicles. My E2 was 3700 3 days before my egg collection. Sadly I only had 2 eggs, not bad quality 2 and 3 graded. Both fertilized, and both transferred back. Sadly it did not work this time. Going by my information, is it likely I would be able to have another cycle or will it be futile.
Thanking you in advance.

Chloe


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Chloe101 said:


> Dear Peter
> I am very new to the site, so bear with me. I''ll start at the beginning. Last year Sept 2002 I was told my FSH was too high at 21.
> 
> This is high
> ...


----------



## Chloe101 (Sep 22, 2003)

Dear Peter

Thank you for your reply. I am still in the weepy stage after the failed attempt, and your message has given me a glimmer of hope.

Thank you so much for your time

Chloe


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Chloe101 said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I am still in the weepy stage after the failed attempt, and your message has given me a glimmer of hope.
> 
> ...


Keep smiling and good luck with your next cycle!! if you need detailed specific advice you may wish to consider an embryology consultation from me. Details are at the top of my board.

Peter

Peter


----------

